
Side by side viewer of MSNBC, Fox's Homepage – https://YouSayTomato.xyz - luke_heine
Made a split screen viewer of MSNBC and Fox for fun this morning to view the front pages side by side--crazy these are the same news stories
======
wizzerking
There is no going to the link The link takes me back to this story

~~~
DebasishPanda
You're probably clicking the title of this post, which links to this post
itself.

You'll have to copy or type the website url manually to visit.

~~~
luke_heine
Thanks for clarifying this! Was holidaying hard

